# Rs badge



## Wiseperformance (Feb 18, 2020)

So I wanted to do something a little different with my RS badge. If you guys want to do something similar its easy to seperate the 2 pieces and then paint them separately.






















If you just drill out where the 7 circles are and use a scribe on the straight piece at the top of the s on the back then push through the holes they come apart much easier than trying to tape it off and paint them.


----------



## JeremyHabetler (Jan 3, 2020)

I've been considering blacking mine out cause I want it to match the blacked out bow tie, but once you've drilled them apart you're relying on only adhesive to keep them together afterwards aren't you? I don't know if I could feel confident enough with just adhesive


----------



## Wiseperformance (Feb 18, 2020)

Yeah I am using super glue and activator on it. I am a mechanic and seen and used super glue with activator on things that would have been under more stress. The emblem doesnt need much to hold it in the other sgould be just fine.


----------



## JeremyHabetler (Jan 3, 2020)

I myself am a Millwright and have also seen and used superglue on things with much more stress as well, however I have seen that it's usually the elements that wear down the adhesive much quicker than any stress. 

Doesn't mean I'm not gonna do it myself though. I love how yours turned out, it definitely looks much better than if you taped it off


----------



## Wiseperformance (Feb 18, 2020)

Yeah I love the way it turned out too. Tried the tape first and hated the outcome so took a better look and figured this way would be better.


----------

